# Are GSDs the worst puppies



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

Jupiter, at 7 months is our first GSD and has become a lovely dog. Very playful and affectionate with me, hardly ever biting anymore, and he has been much nicer to wife and daughter. He has also become socially adept, meeting dogs at the dog park appropriately, backing off when dogs yelp or snap at him, playing nicely with the occasional compatible playmate, but mostly chasing the ball. When he meets people, he's not very interested, but he allows them to put him and puts them at ease while not being overly pet-hungry.

But all of this is so different from when he was younger! I mean, he bit the heck out of us! This is a dog that has been in training since day 1, and he has gone through Puppy obedience, obedience 1, obedience 2. I hand feed him most of his meals and most of those, I train him using his kibble. He knows about 30 commands and has been the standout pupil in every training classes. I have always exercised him _at least_ twice a day, sometimes three. Walks, ball chasing, flirt stick, dog park, you name it.

When he was younger, he bit us constantly, despite us using all the normal methods and tricks. He was 10 weeks old, too, when we got him. He also had very bitey, chasey, and "aggressive" instincts when he was younger that caused our whole family a lot of grief and uncertainty.

Now? Great. The last month or two, there has been a startling change. He is calm and happy and mild (if not obedient). Before? Oh my... there were many times I wondered if I, having had three dogs before, had bitten off too much with this breed.

Anyone had a more difficult puppy than a GSD?


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

Sounds like a perfectly normal GSD puppy to me.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Malinois puppies are worse. Mals seem to magnify all the most loonie traits of GSDs by an order of magnitude.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Agrees with Magwart!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Are they the worst? Not even close! I don't even understand why people think they are difficult. 

My Dane was a short trip to a hot place for 18 months, most of the bully types I've raised have been awful, Heelers are something else, Terriers in general are fascinatingly terrifying. 
Shepherd puppies are land sharky but generally not overly destructive or really mean. A 4 month old Dane or Mastiff is as big as an adult shepherd, they don't eat your shoes they eat your couch. Heelers seem to have a thing for drywall and if you think GSD's bite Heelers are out for blood. My skin is not as tough as a cows. Terriers as a group seem intent on living up to stereotypes as pups. I've had several end up in floors and they like to pretend your hands are vermin. Give me a nice bitey, chasy GSD pup any day!


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

I helped raise a pointer puppy that was 100x more annoying than every GSD puppy that I've ever had hands on.

IMO the screwball behavior of SOME (not all) field bred bird dogs is a level all its own. I enjoy GSD puppies, I did not enjoy the pointer.

Yes, there was less mouthiness, but the lack of natural engagement, total deafness to the rest of the world when crittering, some dirty behavior, lack of off-switch, and blank zombie stares are not my cup of tea. Give me the landsharks lol.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

My Doberman, Tess, was the worst puppy I’ve ever had. Ever. She did the dumbest stuff too. There is a joke among Dobe people that your puppy doesn’t arrive with brains, those come much later. Tess turned out to be one of the best dogs in spite of herself.


----------



## Kyrielle (Jun 28, 2016)

This is based off of my minimal experience raising puppies. I've raised 2, and the first was a Westie. This is in comparison to the Westie.

Some aspects are significantly worse. Some are significantly better.

Worse:

- Biting
- Sensitivity to energy level imbalances (i.e. puppy is mentally tired but physically bouncing off the walls, or puppy is physically tired and mentally bouncing off the walls)
- Crittering
- Herding and nipping

Better:

- Destructive tendencies - chewing on stuff
- Natural understanding of the concept of "private property" (i.e. "This is mine and that is yours.")
- General ease in teaching the rules of the house
- Housebreaking
- Not hanging on to pants legs...


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

WIBackpacker said:


> I helped raise a pointer puppy that was 100x more annoying than every GSD puppy that I've ever had hands on.
> 
> IMO the screwball behavior of SOME (not all) field bred bird dogs is a level all its own. I enjoy GSD puppies, I did not enjoy the pointer.
> 
> Yes, there was less mouthiness, but the lack of natural engagement, total deafness to the rest of the world when crittering, some dirty behavior, lack of off-switch, and blank zombie stares are not my cup of tea. Give me the landsharks lol.


AW! My daughter's BF has a GSP. He is the sweetest dog. Very smart. Good with commands and tricks. He does have an off switch, but you're right, it's hard to get him to that point. He could swim, fetch, run all day and still go. Of course, I'm the screwball who likes the quirkiness in every dog. I love his soft mouth. And, to be clear, I did not know this dog as a puppy. LOL!


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> AW! My daughter's BF has a GSP. He is the sweetest dog. Very smart. Good with commands and tricks. He does have an off switch, but you're right, it's hard to get him to that point. He could swim, fetch, run all day and still go. Of course, I'm the screwball who likes the quirkiness in every dog. I love his soft mouth. And, to be clear, I did not know this dog as a puppy. LOL!


Ha! She's matured into a sweet dog that suits her owners - she doesn't have an aggressive or protective bone in her body - just not my cup of tea. >


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

My GSD experience has been lovely, every land shark minute of it. You know exactly what you’re getting with the breed. My worst puppy? A golden. I had my GSD (Rossi, who past years and years ago), and my ex husband always wanted a golden as a hunting companion. Did my research, found what I though was a wonderful breeder, got her AKC paperwork, breeder agreed to keep her an additional 3 weeks until my ex’s birthday. He loved the gift, until he realized that she was never going to get any larger. Seemed more like a corgi/golden. She was super short. And chewed on EVERYTHING. We divorced when she was 1yr old. I took my GSD, and he kept the Golden, for two weeks. Called and said he worked to much for her, and asked if I could take her. Sucker that I am, I said yes. She had been with me for a week, managed to chew out of her metal crate, and proceeded to eat all the drywall off the laundry room walls, as far up as she could reach. In my brand new house. During the 2 hour time frame I was grocery shopping. After getting her checked at the vet, I decided it was time to rehome her. I never bonded with her, and my ex obviously did very little with her, and I never wanted a golden to begin with. Rehoming her was the best decision I made, because I never could love or bond with her, so I just went through the motions.

She went to a family that kept in touch, and she finally got the life she should have had. Even though they had to do an emergency surgery on her when she was 4 for an obstruction. 7 rocks, countless socks, and a pair of panty hose. I’d take a GSD, an Australian Shepherd, and a Mal all at the same time before I ever considered getting another golden!


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

I dunno...from what I've read, the husky puppies could give the GSD pups some competition...
they are also bitey and active, and in addition to that, they seem to be huge hole diggers, escape artists and destroyers of drywall, furniture and doors. 
Some of them have insane exercise needs...
And they are harder to train (more independent and less obedient by nature)!

_(not from personal experience...got my gsd/husky when he was 5, so he's been easy _


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

Sabis mom said:


> My Dane was a short trip to a hot place for 18 months


ha ha! :-D

My Dane pup was a sweet submissive girl, very easy in that regard. BUT she never learned that I didn't want her to jump up on people. And, 72 repetitions to learn "Sit" and I stopped counting...?
Rumo my GSD/husky is like Einstein compared to her...learns everything I want him to do seemingly by mental telepathy...


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

In my experience, yes.
However, they are the BEST dogs, bar none.
Everything you go through with a young GSD is repaid a thousandfold when the dog matures.
I don’t even have to talk to Hans now. I give him a look, and he knows what I want. I’ll never forget how difficult it was for me when he was a puppy, and looking at the dog he is now, I shake my head and laugh. How could this be the same dog?
Having raised a GSD is being in a special club. We are darned proud of ourselves because we did it, and only other GSD owners truly understand.


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

Magwart said:


> Malinois puppies are worse. Mals seem to magnify all the most loonie traits of GSDs by an order of magnitude.


Wow. I saw these two malinois chasing a ball. One was so hyper it would literally run circles around the other one while waiting for the next throw. Pogo legs.


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> Are they the worst? Not even close! I don't even understand why people think they are difficult.
> 
> My Dane was a short trip to a hot place for 18 months, most of the bully types I've raised have been awful, Heelers are something else, Terriers in general are fascinatingly terrifying.
> Shepherd puppies are land sharky but generally not overly destructive or really mean. A 4 month old Dane or Mastiff is as big as an adult shepherd, they don't eat your shoes they eat your couch. Heelers seem to have a thing for drywall and if you think GSD's bite Heelers are out for blood. My skin is not as tough as a cows. Terriers as a group seem intent on living up to stereotypes as pups. I've had several end up in floors and they like to pretend your hands are vermin. Give me a nice bitey, chasy GSD pup any day!


Well, I'd never have a terrier and don't understand why anyone would. 

Speaking of blood, believe me, I've shed some. I will say this, Jupiter has hardly destroyed anything--he hasn't torn up any furniture, drywall, or shoes. Scratched up a few things, but not bad.


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

WIBackpacker said:


> I helped raise a pointer puppy that was 100x more annoying than every GSD puppy that I've ever had hands on.
> 
> IMO the screwball behavior of SOME (not all) field bred bird dogs is a level all its own. I enjoy GSD puppies, I did not enjoy the pointer.
> 
> Yes, there was less mouthiness, but the lack of natural engagement, total deafness to the rest of the world when crittering, some dirty behavior, lack of off-switch, and blank zombie stares are not my cup of tea. Give me the landsharks lol.


There's this one pointer at the dog park that just sits by the fence and watches the rabbits outside the whole time it's there, completely oblivious to its owner and all the dogs playing. Very weird!


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

Jchrest said:


> My GSD experience has been lovely, every land shark minute of it. You know exactly what you’re getting with the breed. My worst puppy? A golden. I had my GSD (Rossi, who past years and years ago), and my ex husband always wanted a golden as a hunting companion. Did my research, found what I though was a wonderful breeder, got her AKC paperwork, breeder agreed to keep her an additional 3 weeks until my ex’s birthday. He loved the gift, until he realized that she was never going to get any larger. Seemed more like a corgi/golden. She was super short. And chewed on EVERYTHING. We divorced when she was 1yr old. I took my GSD, and he kept the Golden, for two weeks. Called and said he worked to much for her, and asked if I could take her. Sucker that I am, I said yes. She had been with me for a week, managed to chew out of her metal crate, and proceeded to eat all the drywall off the laundry room walls, as far up as she could reach. In my brand new house. During the 2 hour time frame I was grocery shopping. After getting her checked at the vet, I decided it was time to rehome her. I never bonded with her, and my ex obviously did very little with her, and I never wanted a golden to begin with. Rehoming her was the best decision I made, because I never could love or bond with her, so I just went through the motions.
> 
> She went to a family that kept in touch, and she finally got the life she should have had. Even though they had to do an emergency surgery on her when she was 4 for an obstruction. 7 rocks, countless socks, and a pair of panty hose. I’d take a GSD, an Australian Shepherd, and a Mal all at the same time before I ever considered getting another golden!


Neither of my Goldens were anything like this. I don't recall my puppy even biting me once (it did nip my wife's hand once or twice, which I remember because it was so out of character). We did lose a bit of molding and some couch with the first pup, and the second one will occasionally execute one of my daughter's stuffies, but none of the other. Sounds like you got a lemon, unfortunately. Goldens are a solid breed.


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

GSDchoice said:


> I dunno...from what I've read, the husky puppies could give the GSD pups some competition...
> they are also bitey and active, and in addition to that, they seem to be huge hole diggers, escape artists and destroyers of drywall, furniture and doors.
> Some of them have insane exercise needs...
> And they are harder to train (more independent and less obedient by nature)!
> ...


Our husky pup was fine, not very destructive, but it did rack up a certain body count of small animals that came into the yard. However, she wasn't trainable, nor particularly friendly.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

They sure can be Max was my most challenging pup and taught a lot. I have to say Luna was a lot easier. They really do turn out to be more then amazing animals when everything connects with patience and time and always a lot moving forward and stepping backward. Myself and my kids are all reaping the rewards. As though sunflowers said though there is proudness when you get through the aftermath that can only be understood by gsd owners- I love that.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

German Shepherds start out challenging but they are the smartest dogs and trainable. The worst I know of?

Jack Russell - never stops moving. I used to walk with one that was finally calm at about 8 years but barked at car tailpipes. Every single one. So he could not be walked anywhere near cars if you wanted to get anywhere.

Lab or Golden Lab service dog puppies. A local woman is a puppy raiser. The dogs are specially bred to be calm and they are while resting. But they were also getting dogs too relaxed to work so they added in a little energy. You can’t just add a little, and the newer puppies are extremely energetic. They need tons of exercise. It’s a fine balance, but they aren’t really pet dogs.

Any terrier. My extended family members have owned a lot of terriers and they are hard to train, like to jump and claw. I have had several dresses ruined in the last at family gatherings by untrainable young terriers. Pretty much every type. Silky, Shih Tzu, Westie, Yorkie.

Cockers - dumb as a post. Was never housebroken 

Sheltie - not bad but barked constantly.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

LuvShepherds said:


> Sheltie - not bad but barked constantly.


Ah yes that delightful Sheltie bark. I've had a few over the years and all of them barked every freaking time their feet hit the ground!
Did agility with one that would bark the whole time he was running.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Sabis mom said:


> Ah yes that delightful Sheltie bark. I've had a few over the years and all of them barked every freaking time their feet hit the ground!
> Did agility with one that would bark the whole time he was running.


After knowing that dog I said I’d never get a herding breed. I was shocked when I learned German Shepherds are herding breeds. I used to think they were watch dogs or police dogs. Never made that connection until I already owned one. I’ve only had one GSD that was a chronic barker. Mine bark very selectively. Of course, they are also well trained by now, too. Mostly. My rescue kind of trained herself to be a watch dog.


----------

